# Help!



## Claire (Aug 22, 2011)

Every once in awhile when my tech support guy works on the computer I lose my ability to just jump in, having to request new password and sign in every time.  It's been awhile and I don't remember how to fix it.


----------



## podonnel45 (Aug 22, 2011)

depends on your operating system and browser settings but try going to Control Panel, then select Network and Internet, then select Internet Properties then under Browsing History select Settings.  Then make sure that the settings for Temp Files allow for saving log in info for enough time.  Some Network Administrators set this to 0 as a security option.  You can also just type your question into Google and will get a lot of help.  I suggest something like "how do I set browser to remember my id and password?"


----------



## Claire (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, but after a few days it seemed to have fixed itself or someone did something (heaven knows!).


----------

